# Help please - how to sell off cheap lots of beech etc



## Ross K (7 Aug 2009)

Me and five makers have recently taken on a not-for-profit cooperative (Real Wood Studios) in the Scottish Borders which comprises a sawmill and workshops.

We have stock of beech, sycamore and birch which we would like to clear out and are prepared to sell off at low prices. The first packs of beech have been put into the kiln already and will be dried in about five weeks.

Does anyone know who may be interested in buying up this stock in large-ish quantities?

Any pointers or leads will be much appreciated.


----------



## StevieB (7 Aug 2009)

Some idea of quantities and prices would help, failing that then let e-bay be your friend.....

Steve.


----------



## Creampuff (7 Aug 2009)

I'd be interested in some prices, and possibly would buy in fairly large amounts, depending on what haulage rates i can get.

Also where is the wood located, do you have large vehicle access and loading facilities ect.

Regards 

Andy


----------



## bobscarle (7 Aug 2009)

I am sure that there are people on this forum who will buy some of the wood. I travel from West Midlands to Yorkshire (John Boddy's) when I need to get oak. If the price was right, I would travel further and I do like sycamore. As I do not have a van I can only carry about 6 - 7 cu ft in the back of the car. Again for the right price and quality you may find that a number of people would club together and hire a van.

Bob


----------



## RogerS (7 Aug 2009)

Count me in, Bob. Or pallet it up?


----------



## Karl (7 Aug 2009)

I'd be up for some, price dependent. 

Cheers

Karl


----------



## johnjin (7 Aug 2009)

I'm very interested depending on price

Thanks

John


----------



## wizer (7 Aug 2009)

Interested in a group buy


----------



## Tony Spear (7 Aug 2009)

Ross K":fdiybk20 said:


> Me and five makers
> 
> We have stock of beech, sycamore and birch which we would like to clear out



Why aren't you going to make things out of it? :?


----------



## Rob_H (7 Aug 2009)

I'd be interesting if we could get a group buy for this area


----------



## laird (7 Aug 2009)

Where in the borders ?


----------



## Ring (7 Aug 2009)

im interested as well


----------



## Ross K (7 Aug 2009)

Thank you for your interest, chaps! Thanks also to the forum moderator for letting me use the forum in this way, too. 

I stress we are a not-for-profit cooperative that needs to convert some stock into cash and I thought the members of this forum may be able to benefit from some cut price hardwoods. 

Anyway, to your questions....

Where are we? 
Just outside Jedburgh. There's a map on our website www.realwoodstudios.com It's one and a half hours north of Newcastle.

Vehicle access? 
Yes, artic lorries can easily get in and out and we have a big fork lift for loading.

Quantities?
As I said, we've loaded up the first kiln which will be fully dried in about five weeks time. I can get rough volumes of what's in there in the meantime, as well as a rough idea of what volumes of the other timber will be going in after this. We'd be happy to get orders for small (car size) orders or small, and we're likely to be able to do a better price for higher volumes.

Pricing?
Again we are looking at these but I can say it will be significantly cheaper than prices you might typically pay at Boddies and other timber retailers. We'll let you know asap - I'd have a guess now but we're a cooperative so we need to discuss it as a group and agree on it! 

Quality?
When the first kiln comes out we'll photograph samples, but generally the quality is good - it's same stuff that we use to make furniture for customers. Most has been air dried for a long time (2 years plus) before kilning. Most of it is Scottish.

Direct contact?
You can get me on [email protected] if you have any specific questions which you'd prefer to ask directly and I'll do my best to answer them. Having said that I'm happy to answer public questions on this thread too.

Keep the message postings coming!


----------



## wizer (7 Aug 2009)

Would you look into shipping small amounts?


----------



## Ross K (7 Aug 2009)

wizer":w3zczguh said:


> Would you look into shipping small amounts?



We sell the vast majority of our wood on a collect basis. We're a small independent sawmill so any shipping from our site is usually arranged by the customer. 

However, we'd be happy to recommend local carriers for you and depending in the size of the order even do some of the arranging too.


----------



## RobertMP (7 Aug 2009)

Ross K":23m7pqmw said:


> Where are we?
> Just outside Jedburgh. There's a map on our website www.realwoodstudios.com.



You need to edit off the dot at the end for the link to work.. 

www.realwoodstudios.com


----------



## Ross K (8 Aug 2009)

Thanks, Robert. I edited it then realised you'd pasted the link.


----------



## OldWood (8 Aug 2009)

I'm a comfortable travelling distance from Jedburgh. Do you have timber available for viewing for a car load of people to buy. I'm thinking of a local hardwood sawmill I know who has a portacabin full of planked timber as his selling area.

And I suppose the next question is what form is the wood going to be - planked, what thickness, wainy edged, suitable for turning ?

Cheers
OW


----------



## BradNaylor (9 Aug 2009)

Ross,

I'd be interested in talking to you about regular supplies. I've been thinking for a long time about moving over to native timber for much of my work in the interests of my carbon footprint and as my contribution to the UK's balance of payments.

I also see it as a selling point.

I may well have a day out soon. You're only two and a half hours away.

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Ross K (9 Aug 2009)

OldWood":5tyh8s5z said:


> what form is the wood going to be - planked, what thickness, wainy edged, suitable for turning ?
> Cheers
> OW



The wood was planked and then air dried for 1 to 2 years on average. Board thickness is generally "thick" (ie 40 to 50mm) with some square edged and some waney. I would say that most of it is suitable for turning given its thickness and the fact that it's generally tight-grained slow growing timber.

Please bear with us as we need to check and record such details for each lot as it comes out of the yard and into the kiln. I'll be meeting with our sawmill manager this coming week and I'll see if I can give you more info on what's out in the yard soon.


----------



## Mattty (9 Aug 2009)

BradNaylor":bdlif9oa said:


> Ross,
> 
> I'd be interested in talking to you about regular supplies. I've been thinking for a long time about moving over to native timber for much of my work in the interests of my carbon footprint and as my contribution to the UK's balance of payments.
> 
> ...



Hi,

I'm happy to jump in with you Duncan and purchase a job quantity of timber. Just as long as it's not Beech... I have about 3m3 of it.

I'm sure there is a good economy in buying a large quantity in both price and transport costs. It's easy enough to go past Leeds on the way to Cheshire also so shouldn't any more hassle.


----------



## p111dom (9 Aug 2009)

Interested too. Just need the prices. I'm off down to the NE on the 13th so could pop in and see what the score is if that's possible.


----------



## Ross K (9 Aug 2009)

p111dom":3cb9qufw said:


> Interested too. Just need the prices. I'm off down to the NE on the 13th so could pop in and see what the score is if that's possible.



Absolutely. Just give us a quick call on 01835 830 767 (ask for me or any of the other guys can help too if I'm not in) and we'll make sure someone's there to show you round when you get there.

I'm talking to the guys tomorrow and will let you know prices asap after that.

Cheers,
Ross.


----------



## devonwoody (10 Aug 2009)

Rob_H":a69o03g3 said:


> I'd be interesting if we could get a group buy for this area



I could take part in a W.C. group buy but only upto 5 cu.ft. if prices work out right. (No thicker than 75mm. )
( I also want some spalted sycamore again)


----------



## jlawrence (10 Aug 2009)

I could well be interested - especially if someone else in my area (roughly) fancies getting together for a group buy.


----------



## RogerS (10 Aug 2009)

So that sounds like a nucleus of a group for us SW/Hereford/Worcs??


----------



## Ross K (10 Aug 2009)

Just to keep you boys informed....

We came up with a proposed price guide but I need to run it past our timber operations manager who I will try to contact again in the morning, so hopefully I'll post a message tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Ross K (11 Aug 2009)

Right, update as promised.

1. The beech in the kiln presently will come out and be ready to sell in three weeks from now, not five as I said previously.

2. Further air dried beech/sycamore/birch can be filled into another kiln as from next week if needed. Add about four weeks for kilning.

3. Thicknesses available include 30, 40 and 50mm.

4. All the timber is Scottish and has chain of custody available.

5. Prices will vary with quantity and quality of timber as follows.

(a) Air dried wood as listed above will be in the range £10 to £15 per cubic foot. 

(b) Kiln dried will be £15 to £17.50 per cubic foot.

6. Shipping may by your nominated carrier or we can use a local guy - give me a call (01835 830 767) and I can pass you on to our timber guy Keith for a detailed quote. If you want to arrange collection we have lifting gear to load you up.

I think that's everything for now - please ask if any more questions.

Ross.


----------



## bobscarle (11 Aug 2009)

Well I would certainly be interested in joining a raiding party to get some of the sycamore. The timing would fit in reasonably well being after the holidays. It would be interesting to see what a courier would charge. Maybe a number of us could split the cost of a courier rather than drive up there in a hired van. Delivered to somewhere central(ish) and picked up in cars. It could be an option.

Bob


----------



## Mikey R (11 Aug 2009)

Ross, are those prices inclusive of VAT?

Cheers!


----------



## devonwoody (12 Aug 2009)

I'm in for 6 cubic feet, of 50m thickness, if picking up from a member I can only get 48" and 38" lengths into my car, so would need cutting facilities available at pick up site. 

4 cu ft. sycamore
2 cu ft. beech.

BTW what quality grade is going to be available?


----------



## Ross K (12 Aug 2009)

Mikey R":2urzhu7w said:


> Ross, are those prices inclusive of VAT?
> 
> Cheers!



Mike,

They're ex-VAT but we'll do you a good deal if you're interested!


----------



## Ross K (12 Aug 2009)

Tony Spear":y9d2hein said:


> Ross K":y9d2hein said:
> 
> 
> > Me and five makers
> ...



Because we have more of it than we need, and (like many small businesses) we need the cash rather than the excess stock.

As I mentioned in my previous postings, this is the same wood as we use for customer furniture - there's nothing wrong with it, it's mostly good quality and the lesser quality boards we will happily sell for less.


----------



## Ross K (12 Aug 2009)

devonwoody":1lw56l3e said:


> BTW what quality grade is going to be available?



Thanks for your interest - the quality is generally good but as I said we'll keep the price lower for less good boards. I've used the beech a lot for customer furniture and it's lovely wood with varied colour and grain pattern - not bland IKEA style beech!

We'll photograph a selection of planed boards from the first kiln out so you can see it.

Most of the wood is stacked in the timber stockyard so the inspection of each board realistically will be done when it's loaded into the kiln.


----------



## RogerS (12 Aug 2009)

bobscarle":b1yde9o7 said:


> Well I would certainly be interested in joining a raiding party to get some of the sycamore. The timing would fit in reasonably well being after the holidays. It would be interesting to see what a courier would charge. Maybe a number of us could split the cost of a courier rather than drive up there in a hired van. Delivered to somewhere central(ish) and picked up in cars. It could be an option.
> 
> Bob



Bob

I have an account with palletline. All they would need to give a quote would be size and weight of pallet, collection and delivery addresses. 

I'm guessing that you and I are close enough. jlawrence and devonwoody as well, perhaps?


----------



## devonwoody (12 Aug 2009)

well Roger, you could always drive down to me and make a weekend of it.


----------



## jlawrence (12 Aug 2009)

Where abouts in Devon are you ?
My parents are down in Cornwall so I head that way now and then with the kids.


----------



## devonwoody (12 Aug 2009)

jlawrence":zp2kwneb said:


> Where abouts in Devon are you ?
> My parents are down in Cornwall so I head that way now and then with the kids.



Paignton, by the seaside!


----------



## bobscarle (12 Aug 2009)

I'd be up for a day at the seaside. Who's going to arrange the sunshine? Actually I do need to go to Axminster...hmmmmmmmmm

Bob


----------



## Tony Spear (12 Aug 2009)

bobscarle":1873h12p said:


> Actually I do need to go to Axminster...hmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Bob



Don't do it Bob - you know it's terminal for the health of your wallet! :lol:


----------



## devonwoody (13 Aug 2009)

bobscarle":3gc8pt4r said:


> I'd be up for a day at the seaside. Who's going to arrange the sunshine? Actually I do need to go to Axminster...hmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Bob



See how the thread develops, Yandles have a day coming up soon as well.


----------



## RobertMP (13 Aug 2009)

I've stayed out of the thread due to the distance. If someone within say 50 miles of me (London end of the M11) was getting some delivered then I'd be interested in say £100 - 150 worth of 30mm thick Beech that I could collect in/on the car.


----------



## Limpet (13 Aug 2009)

Hi Ross

As a guitar maker ( hobbyist ) I would be interested in acquiring some 2 inch sycamore, but preferably curly/flamed if you have it. Although I can also use the plainer stuff.
I don`t do the furniture thing so I don`t need a vast amount and storage for me is a problem so I wouldn`t be able to take more than 3 or 4 cube.
If anyone was organising a trip up for a big load I wouldn`t mind travelling to meet them on the way back. 
I`m in north Notts


----------



## Ross K (13 Aug 2009)

Limpet":vebqav71 said:


> Hi Ross
> 
> As a guitar maker ( hobbyist ) I would be interested in acquiring some 2 inch sycamore, but preferably curly/flamed if you have it.



We have had some nice rippled stuff in amongst the stock we've been using in recent months.

If and when we come across some we can certainly put it aside for you.

The tricky thing is that the wood is currently stacked out in the yard in big stickered lots so the quality of it is only evident when the stacks have manually been loaded into the kiln.


----------



## wizer (13 Aug 2009)

RobertMP":19kq7in4 said:


> I've stayed out of the thread due to the distance. If someone within say 50 miles of me (London end of the M11) was getting some delivered then I'd be interested in say £100 - 150 worth of 30mm thick Beech that I could collect in/on the car.



There must be a way to deliver a large amount if we all chip in. We'd need to work out somewhere central for us southern softies to deliver/store/pickup


----------



## StevieB (13 Aug 2009)

If it is as far south as you Wizer then I would certainly be interested in some 1" and 2" beech for a bench - about 10 cu ft or so. I havent joined the thread until now since you cannot get much further south than me without getting your feet wet in the English Channel :roll: 

Steve.


----------



## wizer (13 Aug 2009)

In that case I don't mind being a delivery point, as long as pickup is within a week. I'd probably want about 5 cube of Sycamore.

Anyone else local want any? I'm near Dartford.


----------



## Mailman14 (13 Aug 2009)

Just a thought, and I hope DibsH doesn't mind me mentioning the fact....

He's up north (near Manchester), and we spoke about his plan to come south to collect some school woodwork benches he knows about - Northampton way (Corby I think). So, if he's getting a van, and peeps want benches and/or wood, is there a way to get the van to the wood / the wood to the van, fill it up, off load on the way down, pick up the benches, and unload those on the way back? Makes one trip into two useful journeys... :?: 


The benches in question are school woodwork / metalwork types, going pretty cheap, so if anyone north of the midlands (I.E. M1 / M62 corridor) was interested, perhaps they can contact me, and I'll discuss it with Dibs?

Of course, it would make more sense for someone near him to travel down / back - sharing driving / loading in and out. Everyone interested in using the space in the van (up or down) chips in towards the costs etc.

Useful, or no takers? Apologies to those further south, but thats as far as I can suggest - unless there's a drop off for wood in Northampton(ish) area, and DibsH / co-driver don't mind?


----------



## Creampuff (14 Aug 2009)

I'm happy to provide unloading and short term storage for a fair amount if theres a need.

I have at my disposal a warehouse in maldon in essex, and a 1.5tonne forklift for unloading, so just give me a shout if i can be of any use

Regards

Andy


----------



## Dibs-h (14 Aug 2009)

Cheers 'Bvt

Yes I am hoping to go down to Corby at some point to get some benches - assuming they are still about and have some, but better get the workshop built first. 

I've been following this thread and realising how value for money the timber is, have been umming and aghing for a few days whether and how much to get - knowing that the storage space isn't exactly going short but SWMBO doesn't exactly want more woodworking\tool\timber about the house.

I'm going thru some of the things on the list I've got in mind for the next 12-18 months and trying to work out the timber requirement and whether I would want (or more importantly SWMBO) it in sycamore\beech\birch.

Also - more to Ross, what's the availability (at the sort of prices you mentioned) of this timber? i.e. available till end of Sep or Nov? A guesstimate will do. Or you have that much it will take some time to shift?

Also depending on how much I'm getting and what I'm driving up in (as well as when I suppose) for those individuals wanting a small qty - if I'm able to fit it in, I'd be happy to pickup some for others, and then drop it off on one of my runs to the Midlands or thereabouts. Perhaps drop it off with someone else, and you could collect it from there?

But at this point as you can all see from my other (workshop build) thread I have that much on - it's all about priorities and nothing is for certain, other than I need to finish the workshop.

Dibs


----------



## Mikey R (14 Aug 2009)

Dibs-h":n6puepqg said:


> Also - more to Ross, what's the availability (at the sort of prices you mentioned) of this timber? i.e. available till end of Sep or Nov? A guesstimate will do. Or you have that much it will take some time to shift?
> 
> Also depending on how much I'm getting and what I'm driving up in (as well as when I suppose) for those individuals wanting a small qty - if I'm able to fit it in, I'd be happy to pickup some for others, and then drop it off on one of my runs to the Midlands or thereabouts. Perhaps drop it off with someone else, and you could collect it from there?
> 
> But at this point as you can all see from my other (workshop build) thread I have that much on - it's all about priorities and nothing is for certain, other than I need to finish the workshop.



Hi Dibs,

I see youre in West Yorks, Im over in York, but Im away till early December. 

I've been chatting to Ross about some beech for a bench, Im guessing about 7cuft or so of the 50mm stuff, but not till December. He says that would probably be fine! 

So if youre looking to go up in December, I'd be happy to share costs. If thats too late then dont worry.


----------



## Dibs-h (14 Aug 2009)

Mikey R":e0hhoa72 said:


> Hi Dibs,
> 
> I see youre in West Yorks, Im over in York, but Im away till early December.
> 
> ...



Given my construction schedule - it may well end up being December to be honest. 

Besides I'd probably pass York on the way out. I just need to work out what and how much of the stuff - 'cos by Oct\Nov storage certainly won't be an issue.

As and when I(we) go - I'll certainly put a post up on the forum if some spare capacity exists - probably will as it will be less hassle to just hire a van than mess about.

Dibs


----------



## Ross K (14 Aug 2009)

Dibs-h":1xicmxcn said:


> Also - more to Ross, what's the availability (at the sort of prices you mentioned) of this timber? i.e. available till end of Sep or Nov? A guesstimate will do. Or you have that much it will take some time to shift?



Dibs, all good questions!

*what's the availability (at the sort of prices you mentioned) of this timber?*
We need to shift it so the price is held until we sell it. So if it takes until December to work through it, no problem, it stays cheap until then. Having said that we'd like to process it asap for cashflow reasons. But no panic for your guys and I'll keep you posted on availability. 

*Or you have that much it will take some time to shift?*
Yes, that is the case - our kilning capacity is the limiting factor so we can't convert it all from air dried to kiln dried in one batch. To put some figure on it, what I will do (next week now as our timber guy Keith is off site doing some Woodmizer cutting) is get a (very) rough estimate of what volume of beech/sycamore/birch is out in the yard and approximate thicknesses available.


----------



## Mikey R (14 Aug 2009)

Just out of interest, Ross, I wonder if you have any larger boards of spalted beech?


----------



## Dibs-h (15 Aug 2009)

Mikey R":3ggtsmr4 said:


> Just out of interest, Ross, I wonder if you have any larger boards of spalted beech?



2nd that - I'd be interested in a few.


----------



## alex s (16 Aug 2009)

RobertMP":oucrwmyt said:


> I've stayed out of the thread due to the distance. If someone within say 50 miles of me (London end of the M11) was getting some delivered then I'd be interested in say £100 - 150 worth of 30mm thick Beech that I could collect in/on the car.



Robert, i am based in chingford, and have a van, so if there is any coming this way would happily drop yours off to you.


----------



## devonwoody (16 Aug 2009)

I'm interested in spalted sycamore as long as it is not firewood. :wink:


----------



## filsgreen (16 Aug 2009)

Dibs-h":qhb74yed said:


> Mikey R":qhb74yed said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dibs,
> ...



Dibs, Mike, I would like to jump in with you if you don't mind? I'm in Scarborough. I'm in the process of building my shed, so December would be ideal.

Phil


----------



## RobertMP (16 Aug 2009)

alex s":223va4f2 said:


> Robert, i am based in chingford, and have a van, so if there is any coming this way would happily drop yours off to you.



Thanks for the offer. I wouldn't get your hopes too high of this coming off. Transport costs will be high and it will be a bit of a headache for someone sorting out lots for us small users. Great if it does happen but I'm not going to be too disappointed if it doesn't.


----------



## Weirwolf (16 Aug 2009)

Dibs - Mikey... 

I'm also in Yorkshire and would be interested in either some beach or maybe some sycamore. 

Can maybe jump in or assist with you guys, if that's ok?


----------



## Dibs-h (16 Aug 2009)

Weirwolf":1pfn58hp said:


> Dibs - Mikey...
> 
> I'm also in Yorkshire and would be interested in either some beach or maybe some sycamore.
> 
> Can maybe jump in or assist with you guys, if that's ok?



I don't see why not. Best thing to do is to work out the sort of qty of what you want - that way we don't end up hiring a long wheel sprinter when a std transit would have done.  

I don't think the timber for 3 or 4 peoples would fit into a car - so I'd be hiring a van. Vans fit 3 up front so the more the merrier. Unless we only have 2 - more wood in the van. 

For anyone else who lives on the Yorkshire to West Mids (B'hm) corridor - if you are after a small amount that would fit in a car - I would be nipping down to Brum before Xmas to drop the wife & kids off at her parents and then collecting them a week or so later. On the "collection" trip the car would be empty, so could drop some wood off. But it depends on what sort of spare capacity we have.

Phil - Yeah sure, work out what (how much) you want and we'll take it from there. 

For all those wanting to jump in - I suspect that we'll probably hit a weight limit before we fill the back of a van. Just googled Beech and the density was listed as 720kg/M3. Most vans have a payload of around 1200-1400kg. So we may only fit in somewhere around 1.5M3. Sounds a lot but only around 54 cubic foot, which between 3-5 people could be a lot or not. Anyway - just food for thought.

OR we just up it to a 7.5tonner and whilst the cost of hire\fuel might just double - so does the payload (almost). I might just be getting a bit carried away with this - might turn everyone only wants < 5 cubic feet. :shock:


----------



## Weirwolf (16 Aug 2009)

Dibs
After staying down in a 5 star hotel the other week (birthday present was an Ariel Atom Track day down at ProDrive) the wife liked the space afforded by the king size bed. So was thinking of making one. It may be a little ambitious for a 1st project, but nothing ventured... 

So would need enough beech/sycamore for a king size bed of a design yet to be finalized. 

If we needed to make up more quantity, then could always do a bench hook too. :lol:


----------



## Dibs-h (16 Aug 2009)

Weirwolf":qyayraei said:


> Dibs
> It may be a little ambitious for a 1st project, but nothing ventured...



My 1st real project was 2 flights of stairs - 7 treads each. That included making the jigs - so I would suspect the bed should be easier.



Weirwolf":qyayraei said:


> So would need enough beech/sycamore for a king size bed of a design yet to be finalized.



Funny that - I have the same on my list of things to make as well. I'm sort of erring towards some sort of Stickly\Shaker hybrid.


----------



## Mikey R (16 Aug 2009)

Dibs-h":5x9m5sfq said:


> Funny that - I have the same on my list of things to make as well. I'm sort of erring towards some sort of Stickly\Shaker hybrid.



Hmm, now that youve got me thinking of all this, I really should replace the base for my futon with something a little better than Ikea pine. Hmm... 7.5 tonnes you say... 

(Maybe getting carried away now)


----------



## noddy67 (22 Aug 2009)

Wizer if you're looking to add buyers in the Kent area then I'm in for some 3" beech if there is still some available. I'm down near Tonbridge.
Thanks


----------



## Ross K (16 Sep 2009)

Just to let you guys know this is not forgotten about. We will be taking the current kiln load out and into stock in the next few days which includes the bargain price beech etc. During this process we'll quantify what's in there as per the preceding thread postings.

It's like watching a kettle boil, it seems to take ages....

Will be in touch soon.


----------



## wizer (16 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the update Ross.

Just to let everyone know. I have quite enough wood for the moment so I won't be buying anytime soon. So count me out of a group by for the south.


----------



## Dibs-h (16 Sep 2009)

Ross K":2scikhp4 said:


> Just to let you guys know this is not forgotten about. We will be taking the current kiln load out and into stock in the next few days which includes the bargain price beech etc. During this process we'll quantify what's in there as per the preceding thread postings.
> 
> It's like watching a kettle boil, it seems to take ages....
> 
> Will be in touch soon.



Cheers Ross - still interested. In a post earlier - you said that you'd get back on how much there was and how many kiln loads that might be? Might be useful info - for some of us to work out if we might be ok to visit as originally planned or whether we may need to adjust our plans.

Cheers

Dibs


----------



## Mikey R (16 Sep 2009)

Dibs-h":1dhxf1k5 said:


> Cheers Ross - still interested. In a post earlier - you said that you'd get back on how much there was and how many kiln loads that might be? Might be useful info - for some of us to work out if we might be ok to visit as originally planned or whether we may need to adjust our plans.



Dibs, Weirwolf - It looks like Im not going to the US this year after all, so if youre still planning on picking up some timber let me know and we'll share costs. I should be free for a trip any weekend from mid October when Ive moved into my new house


----------



## bobscarle (16 Sep 2009)

I am still interested in getting some sycamore, probably only about 5cu ft in 1" boards. I had considered driving up there. However, seeing that some members from Yorkshire might be visiting, there could be an opportunity for me to halve my journey. Would it be possible for you to bring a little more back with you? I will of course contribute to the hire and the fuel. I can pick the wood up from one of you on your return.

Bob


----------



## Dibs-h (16 Sep 2009)

Mikey R":3qz5bo8c said:


> Dibs, Weirwolf - It looks like Im not going to the US this year after all, so if youre still planning on picking up some timber let me know and we'll share costs. I should be free for a trip any weekend from mid October when Ive moved into my new house



Mike - that's ok. Hopefully I'll have my workshop weathertight by then and have somewhere to store it. So Mid-October onwards should be fine. Lets see what Phil (in Scarborough) and Weirwolf have in regard to their schedules.



bobscarle":3qz5bo8c said:


> I am still interested in getting some sycamore, probably only about 5cu ft in 1" boards. I had considered driving up there. However, seeing that some members from Yorkshire might be visiting, there could be an opportunity for me to halve my journey. Would it be possible for you to bring a little more back with you? I will of course contribute to the hire and the fuel. I can pick the wood up from one of you on your return.
> 
> Bob



Bob - I can't see us max'ing out the van payload - so I think it would be safe to assume you'd get your 5cf.

Redditch isn't a million miles from the in-laws in brum, so I could stick it in the back of the estate when I come to collect the wife & Kids and meet somewhere convenient. That's likely to be around Xmas time. Considering we'd probably end up going on Oct (end) or Nov (start) - it would only be about 4-6 weeks before you get it. 

Mike - I think you wanted around 7cu
Bob - your's is 5cf
Weirwolf - any ideas on qty?
Phil - any ideas on qty?
me - I suppose I'd better get a finger out and work out what I fancy making & in what & how much timber is required.


----------



## Ross K (20 Sep 2009)

THanks for your further replies, chaps.

We've been busy at work converting workshops into a showroom so have been flat out for the last few weeks so we haven't done the assessment of stock out in the yard yet, but will try to do so over the next few days.

What we will do before then is evaluate the quantity of the wood that should come out of the kiln this week, weather permitting.


----------



## Weirwolf (24 Sep 2009)

Sorry, not been keeping up to date with the forum since our new arrival a month ago. He seems to be taking up an awful lot of our time. 

I'll get the plans out for what I want to do and have a reconnoiter. Though I've never worked with raw timber, so may be back on here asking for some help! 

% wise how much should you over estimate for un planed?


----------



## big soft moose (24 Sep 2009)

wizer":2xuec239 said:


> Thanks for the update Ross.
> 
> Just to let everyone know.  I have quite enough wood for the moment so I won't be buying anytime soon. So count me out of a group by for the south.



heretic :lol: - there is no such thing as enough wood , think of all the "wasted" space under your dininf room table, behind the sofa, under the bed etc - i'm sure swimbo would understand


----------



## Dibs-h (28 Sep 2009)

Ross K":6jn8siey said:


> THanks for your further replies, chaps.
> 
> We've been busy at work converting workshops into a showroom so have been flat out for the last few weeks so we haven't done the assessment of stock out in the yard yet, but will try to do so over the next few days.
> 
> What we will do before then is evaluate the quantity of the wood that should come out of the kiln this week, weather permitting.



Ross - some of us are trying to work out cutting lists and wastage. This obviously will be greatly affected by quality of the timber coming out of the kiln.

Are you able to provide details of the quality of what is coming out of the kiln? What kind of wastage would be be looking at to get the timber from it's currenty state to PAR?

Dibs


----------



## Dibs-h (30 Sep 2009)

Just spoke to Ross - they were expecting to empty the kiln this week but due to a bereavement the chap who does it won't be back at work till next week.

I discussed wastage etc. and he mentioned that as a general rule when making furniture they assume 50% wastage. But this could reduce if mostly small pieces are being cut or increase if longer pieces are required.

He did say that he would try and post up a piccy or two when the kiln is unloaded, of some peices that are representative of the state of the timber - i.e. gives an idea of the warp\twist in them.

The load in there does contain sycamore, beech and some oak - but he should be able to confirm this when the kiln is unloaded next week. To give you an idea their kiln is about the size of a pair of 40' containers - so can't see their timber running out any time soon.

The moisture content is expected to be around 10% - but I dare say that can be confirmed when it is emptied.

HIH

Dibs


----------



## Ross K (30 Sep 2009)

Hi Dibs. Good to talk to you today.

Yes, the question of wastage is a bit of a how long is the string question.

I made an oak table the other day and because the boards were superstraight, just 20mm longer than needed and only a bit thicker than finishing thickness, my wastage was only about 10-15%. 

More usual is 50% but it really varies on what you're making, how much thicker your stock is than the finished pieces, how many long lengths you're trying to squeeze out of each plank, how many imperfections in "feature" qualities etc etc.

And of course how straight the boards are, as in bent, twisted or cupped, or all three! On that one there are no hard and fast rules and even looking along the board by eye it can be quite hard to tell, only when you get it on a big surfacing bed can you really tell. Or a truly flat floor. of which we have none at work, sadly!!

Thanks for your patience - as Dibs says, we have plenty more, it's just a case of needing to wait about six weeks for each kiln load but there should be plenty to go round from the first kiln full. You guys on here are in the front of the queue.


----------



## Ross K (6 Oct 2009)

Right chaps, the kiln is unloaded and below is a list of what was in there. Sorry for the format. Numbers on their own are total cu ft figures.

Most of it is nice quality so will be at the higher end of the prices I quoted further back in this thread - still cheap though. I will try to pull out a couple of boards to get representative photos posted up here. All of it is in the stock shed so I can't pull out specific boards, so please don't ask me to tell you what 3 of the 27 boards 37mm thick look like for example - you'll just have to accept our general quality assessment for now and then when you get up here we can sort through the wood in more detail.

Also please keep all the detailed questions limited as I'm doing all of this in my (unpaid) spare time to help our coop shift this stock. Ideally if you can get to us a list of what you're interested in we can reserve it for you subject to you coming up to collect it soon after this. Once on site we can start to sort through boards etc to make up each order.

Happy shopping!

Qty/Length/Width/Thick/m3/ft3
Beech 
9	2700	250	55	0.3341	11.79
5	2400	280	55	0.1848	6.52
9	2200	280	55	0.3049	10.76
4	2400	260	40	0.0998	3.52
9	2100	260	40	0.1966	6.94
5	2400	260	40	0.1248	4.41
28	2900	230	40	0.7470	26.37
27	2400	250	37	0.5994	21.16
40	2100	220	30	0.5544	19.57
16	2200	260	30	0.2746	9.69
120.74
Sycamore 
23	2000	270	30	0.3726	13.15
7	2000	400	55	0.3080	10.87
16	1500	250	50	0.3000	10.59
34.62


----------



## jlawrence (6 Oct 2009)

OK, who's up for a group buy in the south west (ish).
I need to make a new bench - at least. Just working out how much wood I actually need.


----------



## RobertMP (6 Oct 2009)

I'd like to be able to pick some up withing driving distance of london but can't see it happening. I'm watching the thread just in case


----------



## Blister (6 Oct 2009)

OK , 

Time for me to show I am a numpty  

Is this hieroglyphics 
:?: 

anyone care to explain this first line ?

Its the last 2 bits that I cant understand  


Qty/Length/Width/Thick/m3/ft3
Beech
9 2700 250 55 0.3341 11.79 

or is it next weeks lotto numbers :lol:


----------



## RobertMP (6 Oct 2009)

Blister":1iikshcv said:


> Qty/Length/Width/Thick/m3/ft3
> Beech
> 9 2700 250 55 0.3341 11.79
> 
> or is it next weeks lotto numbers :lol:



I read it as 9 pieces 2.7metres long 250mm x 55mm section which totals just over 1/3rd of a cubic meter or nearly 12 cu ft if you prefer.


----------



## plymouth pirate (6 Oct 2009)

The last two numbers refer to the volume of the plank in, firstly, cubic metres and then in cubic feet. I think. I hope that's what you're asking anyway.  
John


----------



## plymouth pirate (6 Oct 2009)

Hey, just realised I've been promoted from "Newbie" to "Woodworker". By the time I'm 99 I may get to "Cabinet Maker" at this rate, although I don't suppose my abilities, (not knowledge, as you can learn so much here), will have improved that much.
Anyway, great forum and if the time spent browsing it were to count I'd have been a "Master Cabinet Maker" a long time ago.
Cheers
John


----------



## wizer (6 Oct 2009)

The cubic feet/metres can help if you want to check the prices with a local supplier. Some people buy timber by cubic feet/metres but I can never get my head around that. I like to make a cut list and then choose the boards accordingly.

Can someone please check my working out? Going on the first line, as Blister posted, and Ross said it'd be at the top end of his Kiln Dried Quote, so I'll guess £16 per cube.

Qty/Length/Width/Thick/m3/ft3
Beech
9 2700 250 55 0.3341 11.79 

*11.79 / 9 = 1.31 ft3 per board 
£16.00 x 1.31 = £20.96 per physical board
*

Or have got got that totally wrong?


----------



## wizer (6 Oct 2009)

PP: Wait til you get to 10k posts. You'll be a pro mutterer :lol:


----------



## plymouth pirate (6 Oct 2009)

Wizer, I'm just not fast enough nowadays.

How the hell some of you manage to turn out the work you do and still contribute so much to this forum is beyond me.

Takes me a day to work out how I'm going to chop a log for firewood.

Regards

John


----------



## devonwoody (7 Oct 2009)

Jlawrence,I can cope with a small car load around 2 cu.ft. 
boards no longer than 2 mtrs. 2 or 3" thick and 8" wide.
Enough beech to make a new bench.

Or could take more if a group hire a van perhaps.

I'm in Paignton, Devon.


----------



## Weirwolf (7 Oct 2009)

Bu99er! Sycamore not long enough for what I want! 

Are there any plans for the next kiln batch?


----------



## bobscarle (8 Oct 2009)

I have worked out how much sycamore I would like as long as the offer from Dibs still stands.

Working out as follows
Total voume divided by the number of boards times price per cu ft.
13.15 / 23 = 0.57 x 17.50 = £9.98 per board or about £11.50 including VAT.

On this basis I will buy 10 boards (30mm thick) to make up my 5 cu ft.

Bob


----------



## Dibs-h (8 Oct 2009)

bobscarle":3fyj5i3p said:


> I have worked out how much sycamore I would like as long as the offer from Dibs still stands.
> 
> Working out as follows
> Total voume divided by the number of boards times price per cu ft.
> ...



Bob

From looking at Ross's post - that's 10 boards each at 2m long? In which no probs.

As long as you aren't in a rush - i.e. I don't know exactly what date the wife wants to visit her folks but they usually go down for 1 of the 2 weeks of school hols around Xmas time.

Between them arriving here & dropping them off - the workshop would be weather tight - so storage won't be a problem. Push come to shove - I'll hide them in the house somewhere. :wink: 

Dibs


----------



## bobscarle (8 Oct 2009)

Dibs

Thats great, thank you. Yes please, 10 boards 30mm thick by 2m long and no rush at all.

Can I assume that you will be dropping the boards off whilst wearing a rather fetching red coat and (fake?) beard in the middle of the night? :wink:

Bob


----------



## Dibs-h (8 Oct 2009)

bobscarle":212iypdf said:


> Dibs
> 
> Thats great, thank you. Yes please, 10 boards 30mm thick by 2m long and no rush at all.
> 
> ...



Nope it's a real beard. As for the red coat and at night - you couldn't pay enough for that to happen. :wink:


----------



## Ross K (12 Oct 2009)

Hi chaps,

It's getting tricky to follow this thread and work out who wants what and separate the enquiries from the firm orders.

So......

I'd like to ask, please, that when you have a definite order for us, you send me an email (to [email protected]) with the relevant details.

In the meantime I'll do my best to get a board or two planed up and photo'ed for you.

Cheers,
Ross.


----------



## Ross K (23 Oct 2009)

Sorry, things have been very very busy round here so it's taken me a while to get these pics posted up here.

This a sample of two of the beech boards. Very nice too. "pinky beech" as we call it. No editing has been done on these by the way, just straight off the SD card.


----------



## Doctor (23 Oct 2009)

Very honest pictures, don't think a lot of the board on the left, paint grade at best.


----------



## Ross K (25 Oct 2009)

Doh! Quite right, not the best board choice to photograph...

And not a representative sample on reflection, just the top two from a stack and I was (as is evident) in a hurry.

Now if I was you, I probably wouldn't believe me either, so what we plan to do is take a few boards and plane them up and photograph them, so watch this space.


----------



## Doctor (25 Oct 2009)

I didn't mean to imply anything Ross, as I said they were honest pictures.
I believe you :lol:


----------



## markwuzere (23 Nov 2009)

am in the process of organising a group run from the lincolnshire area to collect beech and sycamore from Ross so far there are 2 onboard so if anyone else is interested please shout now as will be making final arrangements soon. Hope to have the run completed 3 weeks from now


----------



## laird (27 Nov 2009)

I'm just back from Jedburgh, with about 12 cuft of beech, 5 of sycamore and a couple of oak to top off the pile in the van. I'll see if I can get some photos up tomorrow. Good day and a good run over, thanks Keith and Ross.


----------

